# What do you do with your dogs on a rainy day?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Just wondering what everyone does to keep their dogs busy on rainy days? Mine do like to go out but they get so muddy! If I keep them inside they get bored. Need suggestions!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine also get very bored but there is little I can do about it. If its just one rainy day then they just have to suck it up, if its a bunch of rainy days in a row then I have to suck it up and realize that I will be bathing them all, lol. I do also place them on the tread mill, well at least 2 of them dont mind going on it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My dogs don't really like rain and do fine with exercise in the house for a couple days. :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They exercise as normal.
Play together out side, my structured play/learning time and exercise time for the adults.

They wont melt in the rain(well Brody thinks he will....but I assure you he wont!:tongue1

Some days if it is REALLY nasty out(ie. rain/snow/hail and wind) I will do my play/learning time with each one inside.....but they still get a TON of outside time.

Oh and my house is decorated as if it was just a "dog room", made for playing in side....never would I want it any other way!!:thumb:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I drive in my car and Abbie trots alongside on her leash. That way I don't get wet.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i have a lot of my exercises inside anyways because of space BUT treadmill is awesome


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

His exercise regime is normal. When he's out playing in the rain and wants to come back inside, I just wipe his paws and body with his towel.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs love the rain! Well not Mikey...

Sprocket LOVES it. We love going to the park in the rain because no one else is there and Sprocket likes to get all muddy and run through puddles. I swear he is a lab in a chi body. Gunner just does whatever we do, hes not picky 

If Its storming, then we stay inside and play fetch in the hall way.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't want to be rude, but this doesnt seem safe to me. . . If you are paying attention to her, what happens if something runs in front of you and you don't see it? I am sure you are going slow, but I have a friend who totaled his car and put himself in the hospital driving like 10mi an hour and hit a telephone pole. . . 



meggels said:


> I drive in my car and Abbie trots alongside on her leash. That way I don't get wet.


I am from Washington . . . specifically Western Washington. . . it rains so much, that it doesnt effect my daily life. I just take him out and we act like its a normal day, I hang a towel by the door when I leave and dry him as best I can when we come in. 
I grew up with horses, mud doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> I drive in my car and Abbie trots alongside on her leash. That way I don't get wet.


I am really wanting to pretend I didn't read this. 

Do you have any idea how incredibly dangerous that is? Not only is it dangerous, it is very selfish of you to expect your dog to run in the rain while you say warm and dry. We make sacrafices for our dogs. If they need exercise and its raining, then get your coat and boots on cause you are going out in the rain.

Please rethink this practice and find another way. :frown:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I am really wanting to pretend I didn't read this.
> 
> Do you have any idea how incredibly dangerous that is? Not only is it dangerous, it is very selfish of you to expect your dog to run in the rain while you say warm and dry. We make sacrafices for our dogs. If they need exercise and its raining, then get your coat and boots on cause you are going out in the rain.
> 
> Please rethink this practice and find another way. :frown:





Huginn said:


> I don't want to be rude, but this doesnt seem safe to me. . . If you are paying attention to her, what happens if something runs in front of you and you don't see it? I am sure you are going slow, but I have a friend who totaled his car and put himself in the hospital driving like 10mi an hour and hit a telephone pole. . .


TOTALLY agree with both of you!!




Huginn said:


> *I grew up with horses, mud doesnt bother me at all.*


HAHAHAHA....I have a tarp in Ellen so that when we go to your parents I can throw it and a couple towels down and what ever dogs I took with me dont mess up Ellen.....but other then that I dont give a crap!!LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys are making me feel mean for not going out in the rain LOL.. but here rain never lasts all day anyways. Tess will do handstands so that her back feet don't touch the wet pavement.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Exercise as usual. I honestly don't get what the GIANT deal is with rain?! It is just rain, isn't going to hurt you and you WILL NOT melt. :biggrin: I loved playing in the rain as a kid... okay, I confess, I still love to play in the rain haha

Anyways... if I can convince Harleigh to go out in the rain... the dog LOVES swimming, but rain (and baths!) are evil. :tongue: If it is storming real bad, we just play fetch inside and do other fun stuff.

Then again... I live in Florida, where it rains for 30 mins and goes back to being sunny. LOL! So needless to say, I'm not in this dilemma very often haha


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Caty M said:


> You guys are making me feel mean for not going out in the rain LOL.. but here rain never lasts all day anyways. Tess will do handstands so that her back feet don't touch the wet pavement.


OMG - that handstand thing sounds so cute! :biggrin:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Exercise as usual. I honestly don't get what the GIANT deal is with rain?! It is just rain, isn't going to hurt you and you WILL NOT melt. :biggrin: I loved playing in the rain as a kid... *okay, I confess, I still love to play in the rain haha*
> 
> Anyways... if I can convince Harleigh to go out in the rain... the dog LOVES swimming, but rain (and baths!) are evil. :tongue: If it is storming real bad, we just play fetch inside and do other fun stuff.
> 
> Then again... I live in Florida, where it rains for 30 mins and goes back to being sunny. LOL! So needless to say, I'm not in this dilemma very often haha


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

meggels said:


> I drive in my car and Abbie trots alongside on her leash. That way I don't get wet.


Please tell me you were just joking?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> You guys are making me feel mean for not going out in the rain LOL.. but here rain never lasts all day anyways. Tess will do handstands so that her back feet don't touch the wet pavement.


HAHA, I think between "their need"(Tess's real need and Brody's "need") to eat a TON and their hatred for rain her your Tessa and my Brody are soul mates!!!LOL :lol:




nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Exercise as usual. I honestly don't get what the GIANT deal is with rain?! It is just rain, isn't going to hurt you and you WILL NOT melt. :biggrin: I loved playing in the rain as a kid... *okay, I confess, I still love to play in the rain haha*
> 
> Anyways... if I can convince Harleigh to go out in the rain... the dog LOVES swimming, but rain (and baths!) are evil. :tongue: If it is storming real bad, we just play fetch inside and do other fun stuff.
> 
> Then again... I live in Florida, where it rains for 30 mins and goes back to being sunny. LOL! So needless to say, I'm not in this dilemma very often haha


TOTALLY the same way!!:thumb:

I LOVE the rain, Ill ride in it, play with the pups in it, walk in it, etc!!!:becky:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love to play in the rain too! When I take the dogs out while its raining, I always take the path to the back of the park where the creek it. It winds through a small valley and under trees. I always love watching the water move though the land and pretend that we are lost :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

This is what she does :wink: not her, but you get the point.

Abi, yeah one day we need to get them together for a playdate LOL and Bishop would love your collies!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

If it's not pouring, we go out anyway. If it IS pouring, neither the dogs or me want to go out . So we usually play games inside...nose work, targeting, working on tricks, etc. They'll also get puzzle toys and/or recreational chews (like frozen beef ribs, antlers, or bully sticks).

If they seem bothered by being cooped up (takes a few days of rain for that to happen), I might drag them out and we'll go on a quick run or something.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Abi, yeah one day we need to get them together for a playdate LOL and Bishop would love your collies!


OMG.....yup....if Brody was agile...that would SOOOO be him!!!HAHHAHAHA :rofl: (OK, so Brody is an IG at heart!!LOL :laugh

And yes....we TOTALLY need to get everyone together!:thumb:
(Although I might not be able to see Willow go home with you!!:wink


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

None of my dogs "do" rain.. well, Sako doesn't mind it too much, but he'd definitely rather be inside! When I let them out, they stand outside and act like I'm torturing them for the most part LOL.

Honestly though, my guys are incredibly lazy and are fine with sleeping most of the day if I let them. They'll have a couple mini play sessions, but nothing major. I give antlers if they get bored. 

Oh and I have a treadmill too that they use if they're particularly rowdy.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

It's the Pacific Northwest here . . . so rain is just the expected norm at many times of the year.

First, have a dog that loves water . . . like my lab.
Get a raincoat . . . mostly for yourself or for your dog too. But labs are "wash n wear" dogs.
Have towels by the back door.
Have some hot coffee or a bottle of wine waiting for you after a long trek.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> It's the Pacific Northwest here . . . so rain is just the expected norm at many times of the year.
> 
> First, have a dog that loves water . . . like my lab.
> Get a raincoat . . . mostly for yourself or for your dog too. But labs are "wash n wear" dogs.
> ...


Yup, Rhett has a water "proof" jacket....as long as it doesnt SIT in water it keeps him from being the sponge that he naturally is!!:wink:
He loves it.....but has out grown it already(it fit him perfectly last month!!:frown so he has another one in the makes...this time homemade with no extra "weight"!!:biggrin1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Meggels, is this you?


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends what you mean by rain. Normal rain .. no difference. If it is torrential, then we play inside. Toby doesn't care either way, he'd rather not do anything other than eat and sleep.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Man, I run to the grocery store and come back to people thinking I'm a dog abuser LOL. I was kidding guys, I don't do that to her lol. My mom saw someone do that in the woods once (on a dirt road in the woods). 


I have helped condition dogs before shows by sitting on the bumper (fender?) of a mini van and holding the leash going about 5 miles per hour lol. Someone else drove.


Rainy days are usually "let's stay in bed and cuddle and watch movies" kind of days. I don't think Abbie is a big fan of the rain. She loves playing in the snow, but not so much in the rain.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I just breathed a huge sigh of relief. Some times you just can't read if someone is joking or being sarcastic. lol Hence why I asked


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> Mine also get very bored but there is little I can do about it. If its just one rainy day then they just have to suck it up, if its a bunch of rainy days in a row then I have to suck it up and realize that I will be bathing them all, lol. I do also place them on the tread mill, well at least 2 of them dont mind going on it.


I came really close recently to getting a treadmill for that very purpose but then backed out, I am not too sure my dog would do well on it, I don't think he would like it much. He'd probably get scared, lol.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

For being such a big guy, my dog is a wimp when it comes to rain. I'll have my coat and boots on, towel by the door for when we get back, and umbrella in hand. We walk to the hallway, open the door and step out. Mateo will feel the wet drops, turn around and literally press his whole face into the door, waiting for it to open...

I don't have a problem with rain at all--- my dog, however...out:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My 2 have to be "forced" out the door and watched for "potty breaks". The boys absolutely HATE wet weather. If it's just barely sprinkling, they come in and shake as if they'd been drenched. They act like the grounds been wet with acid, mincing, skipping, and hopping. So, they're perfect for me :0) Skies get grey and they're perfectly willing to curl up (preferably in my "lap") and nap away with only occassional play spurts. It's a good thing we live in the desert, otherwise these guys would never willingly go outside. 

Caty- Tess is too funny for walking like that.

OP--I'm not sure how big you're dogs are but have you tried "burying" a noisy toy in a pile of pillows/cushions and blankets. Blaise has a blast looking and "digging" to find the toy. Scotty prefers a good game of tug and fetch especially over "obstacles" (pile of pillows, stack of foam tiles).


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis absolutely hates being in the rain and will stand there in a downpour just staring at me until we are both crying and soaking wet. After throwing a tantrum last year because he refused to do his business, I finally got him a raincoat. Now we both have raincoats and enjoy the experience. I also let the dogs run up and down the big indoor hall in my apartment building a couple of times a day but especially rainy days to get that extra energy out.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

We still go out.......of course they expect to go out for fetch, pottying before bed is another matter. They give me such dirty looks! If it's pouring I'll wait for a break in the clouds. Generally we don't get a lot of days where it rains all day long, thank goodness. I hate being slightly wet, so I dread the times we have 3-4 days in a row with a constant drizzle. I'm not concerned about the mud though. The dogs are used to being rinsed down every day after the beach, so rinsing the mud of legs and bellies is no problem. I always have dog towels on rotation to towel them off.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Celt said:


> My 2 have to be "forced" out the door and watched for "potty breaks". The boys absolutely HATE wet weather. If it's just barely sprinkling, they come in and shake as if they'd been drenched. They act like the grounds been wet with acid, mincing, skipping, and hopping. So, they're perfect for me :0) Skies get grey and they're perfectly willing to curl up (preferably in my "lap") and nap away with only occassional play spurts. It's a good thing we live in the desert, otherwise these guys would never willingly go outside.


Rebel is like that too. We both end up in the rain, me saying "Please just go pee and we can GO INSIDE!" And him cringing around like I'm kicking him with steel-toed boots and trying to outflank me to get back to the door.

He has a raincoat, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. One drop of rain and he's outta there.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm lucky in that I just have to "kick" them outside, then stand in the doorway, telling them to hurry up and finish. <sigh> Even then, I do give in on occassions, those wide sad eyes, flatten ears, and hunched bodies just can't be resisted sometimes.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer is just that, a big 'ole bulldozer. Nothing stops him, rain, snow, sleet, hail....he is like the U.S. postal service. Hunter just stands at the door...not because its raining but because he wants me to throw a ball (it's his purpose in life!). Sargeant with his fine hairlike coat (and hairless underneath) does NOT do rain. I have to PUSH him to go out to pee. Then he huddles under the truck waiting for me to let him in. 

I do walk if it's snowing. generally, we can handle the cold. But if the snow is more than a couple inches, we can't walk because Sargeant's weiner (scrotum? peepee?) drags on the ground and gets all red. I fear he could get frostbite. I walk them in the back of my home where its all wooded trails (so no sidewalks or anything paved) and have considered getting Sarge a snowsuit but I don't think he would walk in it (they seem too bulky?) and his jackets are not waterproof. 

On rainy days, we sleep and watch movies and they take turns cuddling with me on the couch (we need a bigger couch). Sargeant is the one I have to worry about mentally so I give him various "find it" games. I will hide tiny pieces of treats in a towel or homemade device (a box of cereal with a hole in it, that type of thing) Sarge will demolish the things I make but is smart enough not to eat anything he shouldn't. I also have toys made for that specifically but I think he gets bored with them so I make him things too. 

Sometimes I feel like I do not do enough for them but then I consider how many dogs live in abusive situations or never get walked and I think they don't have it so bad.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> I came really close recently to getting a treadmill for that very purpose but then backed out, I am not too sure my dog would do well on it, I don't think he would like it much. He'd probably get scared, lol.


The second the treadmill starts moving, Rebel collapses like a sack of potatoes and rolls right off the back. That's AFTER I spend an hour trying to get him up there using positive stuff rather than screaming and tossing him on it like I want to.

i gave up a long time ago.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley would just sleep. He doesn't like the rain and greyhounds are really lazy! (of course he would go out for a pee 4-5 times).


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

On rainy days they all get rotated outside. My backyard has no grass in it so it turns into one giant sloppy mud pit. My poor bathtub can't handle my dogs so I try to keep them as mud free as possible. Not to mention they aren't fans of bath time either. So if Zeus is outside Kingdom is inside and vice versa. They play too rough and I've made the mistake of putting them out together when it's muddy. That's a mistake I will never make again! Lol 

If it's rainy for multiple days and for some reason we can't get out we work in the house and play lots of stimulating brain games. Most of the I suck it up and take them outside anyways. They'll dry and I'm not going to melt from a little bit of rain. And anyway playing in the rain with the dogs is fun! I may look like an idiot running through puddles with 2 huge dogs. But who cares cause we're still having fun.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> It's the Pacific Northwest here . . . so rain is just the expected norm at many times of the year.
> 
> First, have a dog that loves water . . . like my lab.
> Get a raincoat . . . mostly for yourself or for your dog too. But labs are "wash n wear" dogs.
> ...


There's no guarantee that even a lab will like water. Buck SHOULD like water... But he doesn't... But we are talking the bay or baths. Rain doesn't bother him at all. 

We go out as usual because the rain doesn't bother them as long as it isn't coming from the backyard. If they are in the backyard they huddle by the door and wait for me to open the door for them. Since I am outside with them I usually have to shove one to the side so I can go in first and make sure the towel is laid out first. If we are at the dog park then the muddier, the merrier! Buck loves running through the mud and will usually use it as a slip 'n' slide. We keep a clean, really old pair of jeans in the car to wipe off the mud since it is usually dried by the time we get to the car since we usually hike on the trails behind the park when they are done playing. Dude prefers dry weather but he will ignore the rain at the dog park.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

They stay indoors o rainy days and exercise is not a problem. They enjoying playing around.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

From day one they go out in the rain, sun, wind mud, snow etc. 

Regardless of weather I play with them outside in all conditions so they get to know it does not matter. As for mud, they are short haired so I keep them in the kitchen till dry and give them a good brushing after.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog doesn't mind the rain, snow, cold, heat, etc.
rainny days we walk or i just let him in the yard. we also
play indoors (tug, "find it", reinforce his commands).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Celt said:


> My 2 have to be "forced" out the door and watched for "potty breaks". The boys absolutely HATE wet weather. If it's just barely sprinkling, they come in and shake as if they'd been drenched. They act like the grounds been wet with acid, mincing, skipping, and hopping. So, they're perfect for me :0) Skies get grey and they're perfectly willing to curl up (preferably in my "lap") and nap away with only occassional play spurts. It's a good thing we live in the desert, otherwise these guys would never willingly go outside.


IGs are a funny breed LOL, it can be the middle of summer and super hot, but raining, and she will be standing by the door the second she pees, violently shaking like it's 40 below.. acting like you are torturing her. Bishop doesn't really mind the rain but he takes SO long to dry. I do feel lazy after seeing everyone else on here walk them anyway LOL but we do a lot of play indoors.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

On rainy days when Tucker feels too cooped up we play with the lazer. After about ten- fifteen minutes of running all over the house, up and down steps, hes ready to rest. Annie is getting older and has always been a "what ever" or "I'll go if your going, but if not im sleeping" kinda lazy boxer. 

My pups HATE the rain. Annie will hold it and hide in the back of her kennel if she thinks im going to put her out. Tucker stands on the porch and hikes his leg to pee off the proch. He tries to poop off the porch, it doesnt work as well, so sometimes he just runs in the yard reall quick. Annie wont go unless she knows she has to!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> They exercise as normal.
> Play together out side, my structured play/learning time and exercise time for the adults.
> 
> They wont melt in the rain(well Brody thinks he will....but I assure you he wont!:tongue1
> ...


Pretty much what abbi said, I can't see the fact that he doesn't like the rain stop us both from going out... he's got a jacket as do i, we just make do. he's started not to mind it so much in fact, so it's really helping with getting him acclimated to it!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Caty M said:


> This is what she does :wink: not her, but you get the point.


Omgoodness, too cute...she could be on Letterman or Leno for cute pet tricks.



meggels said:


> I drive in my car and Abbie trots alongside on her leash. That way I don't get wet.


Meg, I took it as your dry sense of humor that I find entertaining most times but may have wanted to mention you were kidding earlier on...would have saved you some grief. You know how we fur parents are. 

Rainy days...all I have to do is open the door and Yogi takes one look outside, looks at me like "hell no" and turns around. He will not go out unless I accompany him...so we both get wet and run back in usually with me laughing. We have been caught in the rain while hiking and that little booger took one look at me and said..."I'm outta here". 

We spend the day playing inside like any other time when we're inside.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

We're as normal. I live in one of the rainiest parts of Vancouver, and we'll sometimes have rain for days (or weeks) at a time. Deeken hates it but he has a coat and just has to suck it up.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I should say...this is a rainy day and we're laying across the bed. 

I'm on the computer as you can tell and Yogi is sleeping curled up to me. I am procrastinating...work around the house is no fun.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Caty M said:


> This is what she does :wink: not her, but you get the point.
> 
> Abi, yeah one day we need to get them together for a playdate LOL and Bishop would love your collies!


OMG that is just adorable! My one dog Gordon hates the rain he wont walk in the grass! But this is just So darn sweet! What a cutie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When it pouring rain we don't go out for the walk! Sorry, But then dogs and I figure we just may melt! We play indoors with their toys and their challenge games! Three of them will go do their duty out in it, one ummm goes so far on the sidewalk pathetically looking at me and well the sidewalk gets the work out! I actually have another if it snows who also unloads on the sidewalk! So between the rain and snow "eh , two dogs decorate the sidewalk! As for playing I have so many toys for them they are really never bored if we miss the walk in the rain or snow! But as for the most part they normally get their play time and walks in!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

IGs are definitely funny little dogs. It's a good thing we live in the desert because even wearing "raincoats" my 2 "refuse" to get off the covered porch to do their business if it's really raining. If it's barely sprinkling, they rush out, do it, rush back, then once inside shake over and over again like they've been soaked. I swear mine would learn to hibernate if we got a lot of cold, wet weather, they do a pretty good imitation as is. I think that mine would call me in for abuse if I "forced" them to exercise in icky weather.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I'm a big, bad meanie. If I've got to go for a walk or a bike ride in the rain, then so does Mollie. I don't take any $hit, off we go. 
But, if it's thundering and lightening, then, ok, we'll wait till it clears up, I don't want to die any younger than I have to!


----------

